# Swarm calls....



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I have gotten a lot of September calls over the years. I think Mite infestations may have something to do with it. They may be more a case of bees absconding. you are really going to have to feed the heck out of them. I have hives with 3 deeps that I use for just such things. I set them up with a upper full of capped honey at winter onset. We have a good Flow on now so they can fill a box in a week or so.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

This summer is sort of like the one we had about 5-6 years ago. I called it "the summer without a summer".
We had nice cool sunny weather the entire summer. I did siding and worked outside and I don't think we had even one rainout day after June 1. 

This year...rain and rain. Cool and wet. The white clover is still blooming in September. This summer before September we had only THREE days above 90F. That is quite rare. We've had summers where it was 90 or above every day for 90-100 days. This summer is not normal at all. 

The bees probably think it is spring #2 up there in Michigan.


----------

